# Let us talk decaf



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I wish I could title that something else, but I am in a position where I now have no choice.....decaf or nowt! So, I can sit and complain or get on with it. I am currently drinking a Coffee Compass bean which is extra mahogany roasted. I find it ok to quite nice. Do any other decaf drinkers feel able to chip in with suggestions? I have only had it once before and I cannot remember the beans being beyond medium, but I am told many roasters take decaf further. I have not really started looking in earnest as I still have 3 weeks of beans left, but is there a reason why a lot of roasters use Guatemalan?

I have so much to learn! My preferred bean is a darker roast without flipping fruit!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I'm into my second week of decaf but it really isn't going to last.

My sleep has not been good for nearly a year now so I thought I'd give the decaf a try.

Everybody is different but it has not helped me one bit up to now. Am using the same mahogany roast Beans.

Initial taste is acceptable to good but the aftertaste is vile. Leaves an unpleasant background taste as if it was Robusta, which I know it isn't.

Unless the doctor insists I don't think I can live with the decaf.

Keeping on with it for another week but if sleep does not improve its back to what I have become customised too over so many years.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Well I'm into my second week of decaf but it really isn't going to last.
> 
> My sleep has not been good for nearly a year now so I thought I'd give the decaf a try.
> 
> ...


Ron, I am 2 weeks plus a little more in and my sleep patterns are changing noticeably now. I slept last night without getting up which is strange, and I am feeling far more fulfilled when I get up. I think it takes a good couple of weeks to get it out of your system, so I hope to her back in another week with positive news. For myself, and I appreciate we are all different, there is no way back to caffeine for me now.

I find the beans we are using fine but there can be an aftertaste. When I use the HG One I find it not so bad, so perhaps it is just getting the right extractions


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I will second it needing 2 or three weeks to fully get through your system. Its not a pleasant two or three weeks either.

Who's beans are you using @ronsil?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh, and what method was used to decaffinate - I did find differences between the methods, and this was back then when I didn't really know arse from elbow.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think we are both drinking this

  



UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Oh, and what method was used to decaffinate - I did find differences between the methods, and this was back then when I didn't really know arse from elbow.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't tried the coffee compass decaff. Avenue coffee's decaf is one of the best I've tried. Not that I try that many.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> I will second it needing 2 or three weeks to fully get through your system. Its not a pleasant two or three weeks either.Who's beans are you using @ronsil?


My Beans came from Coffee Compass:

*Colombia Supremo CO2 Decaffeinated *



*
*Very dark roasted. Richard also sent me a couple of others to try. Will get round to them at the weekend.

Looks like a long haul. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Our lass has to have decaf as caffeine makes her ill. I tend to get her Carvetii coffee from Northumberland. It's one of the nicest we've had. The last roast they did had liquorice notes. It doesn't strike you as a decaf tbh so might be worth a try?


----------



## kimura (Sep 12, 2016)

Definitely not a dark roast but perhaps the tastiest decaf I have had was from Artisan Roast... Beans from Brazil, Swiss water processed in Canada


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

We drink about a KG of decaf a week mainly as Americano's saving my espresso shots for caf.

I've got to say that there are some great decafs out there now, recent highlights:-

Coffee Compass - Sumatra Swiss water decaf was excellent.

Bella - Guatemala swiss water was pretty good

Workshop - Suaza Decaf (sugar method), is more medium roast but full of flavour and the stand out of the bunch so far for me.

I'm currently on Hasbean Colombia, not that far into the bag but I'm impressed so far.

Head for Coffee Compass if you want it darker, but the workshop is certainly worth a try.

I'm really liking the Sugar process too because it can be done locally to the producer which provides an additional income and avoids having to ship the beans to one of the few locations that do swiss water.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron, if you have not got any of the San Cristobal pm me your addy and I will send you a bag



ronsil said:


> My Beans came from Coffee Compass:
> 
> *Colombia Supremo CO2 Decaffeinated *
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Give the Hilltopbrews Guatemala Finca El Triangulo Decaf a go.

I had some a few weeks back and most guests didn't even know it was decaf


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

At last I've got a decaf I think I can happily live with.

Big thanks to Glenn for his link to Hilltopbrews.

Full of dark chocolate, caramel & nuts with a little orange at the back.

Roasted on the 26/08/16 its 3 weeks old today & tasting very good.

Like so many good things in life its not cheap in small quantities but I am going to stay with these Beans for a while, at least a month, to see if there is any difference in my sleep pattern.

On the Oracle:

Grind set at 4

25 grams ithrough a spotless grinder path.

22.3 grams into the basket

Brew temp 92C

44.5 grams out

50 seconds incl.10 secs pre-infusion

Semi skimmed milk on 'Auto' to 65C

Really delicious:act-up:


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sarah @hilltopbrews.co.uk will be pleased to hear that Ron

She's worked her socks off to get a good decaf profile.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Give the Hilltopbrews Guatemala Finca El Triangulo Decaf a go.
> 
> I had some a few weeks back and most guests didn't even know it was decaf


Just ordered some......will report back


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Oh dear, just been diagnosed with something caffeine sensitive so I am now taking a lot more interest in this. Glad to see my favourite roasters featured in people's best recommendations!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> Oh dear, just been diagnosed with something caffeine sensitive so I am now taking a lot more interest in this. Glad to see my favourite roasters featured in people's best recommendations!


I think we have the wrong perception of decaf. The right bean with the right roaster is still very enjoyable


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> I think we have the wrong perception of decaf. The right bean with the right roaster is still very enjoyable


I had a north star decaf as my second coffee in a shop the other day and it was better than the blend from a diff roaster that was their main bean...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I ordered some of these on the 18th, and they turned up smelling absolutely wonderful, which is odd for freshly roasted beans. I also received an additional free bag of non decaf which was nice, but, I was slightly surprised to see the same roast date as those that @ronsil had received, of August 26th, making them 26 days old on arrival.

I run a strict stock control system so it now means I am going to be drinking beans older than the current, if that makes sense. It just shows, some roasters roast to order, other do not


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Also a bit surprised at nearly 3 weeks old on arrival.

Have used all mine now but will need to talk with them if I'm going to order on a regular basis.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In fairness, I have emailed them so lets see what comes back.......


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have had a reply from the roaster, and I think it fair and proper to print it to clear the matter up. I declined the offer of a new set of beans in case anyone wondered

I've just checked the records and it was roasted on September 19. I apologise for this as your label should show September 19 and not August 26! The sample pack should be labelled roasted on 20th of September. We definitely roast to order as well as print labels on day of roast. I can assure you that it was roasted on that day as we do not keep packed roasted coffee in the premise. Our label maker also cannot change dates as the dates are locked in.

If you prefer, we are roasting again in AM and happy to send you another kilo of fresh roasted packs free of charge and will make sure they are labelled correctly. Please let me know if you are happy for me to do this.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

My absolute favourite decaf. I look forward to one every day after work!

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/colombia-el-meridiano-rioblanco-sc-decaffeinated


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Enjoying the discussions here, looking forward to trying some of the recommendations.

On a related note though, are those having sleeping problems improving their general sleep hygiene?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Enjoying the discussions here, looking forward to trying some of the recommendations.

On a related note though, are those having sleeping problems improving their general sleep hygiene?


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm not the best sleeper anyway, so it's hard to tell. I certainly never have a coffee after 5 pm, but not sure whether this makes a difference. I am tempted to have a month or 2 of decaf only to see what happens. Especially as the Hasbean decaf is so delicious!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My sleep patterns were awful of recent. I am 59. I would lie awake until 3 or 4 am, then just seem to enter the lightest sleep. I drank 3 or 4 doubles a day, never after 4 pm. Been off caffeine a month now. Did not suffer withdrawal symptoms. Sleep patterns changed almost immediately, with meeting to sleep within the first hour, and on the whole, sleeping right through. So, it has worked for me and as a bonus, I am drinking coffee I would never have tried otherwise


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Glad to hear it, lack of sleep is awful and I suffer periodically too. I found getting to sleep at regular times, keeping away from screens, reducing fluid intake leading up until I go to bed etc all helped. Routine is the key for me! A nice dim light and a read before bed really calms things, too.

But as I say, well up for trying some of these beans!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Anyone share their recipe for Has Bean Colombia El Meridiano Rioblanco decaf please? I'm struggling to dial these in.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Phobic said:



> Anyone share their recipe for Has Bean Colombia El Meridiano Rioblanco decaf please? I'm struggling to dial these in.


Can you post a pic of the roast level? i just wonder if it is a light roast. A lot of roasters take decaf to mahogany and beyond


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phobic said:


> Anyone share their recipe for Has Bean Colombia El Meridiano Rioblanco decaf please? I'm struggling to dial these in.


Grind finer until you hit sweetness


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

@dfk41 not that dark at all really.

@Mrboots2u I think I may have overworked my palette yesterday, I was using these beans to test out different techniques using over 500g I went all the way from 17g > 28-36g in 18-60s to 18g > 28-36g in 26-90s and don't think I pulled a decent shot once.

maybe a case of fatigue!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phobic said:


> @dfk41 not that dark at all really.
> 
> @Mrboots2u I think I may have overworked my palette yesterday, I was using these beans to test out different techniques using over 500g I went all the way from 17g > 28-36g in 18-60s to 18g > 28-36g in 26-90s and don't think I pulled a decent shot once.
> 
> maybe a case of fatigue!


Try a little longer on the brew ratio (your range of shot weights looks quite large if you were aiming for the same ratio)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

must be groundhog day....I posted this 10 minutes ago and it seems to have vanished.......

I received some Decaffeinated - Brazil Fazenda Londrina for Poblano Coffi in Wales.....just had the one cup.....really strong orange but without the usual acidity from a bean of this type roasted just about to medium


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Try a little longer on the brew ratio (your range of shot weights looks quite large if you were aiming for the same ratio)


 @MWJB thanks, i was trying different ratios hence the ranges, will give it another go a bit longer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I cracked open the decaf from Hill Top. Probably needs a little longer rested buy my pal turned up last night, and even with knackered burrs declared the CoffeeCompass Guatemalan the best cuppa he had had in memory, and pinched my last bag! The Hill top is nice but not as earthy or complex as the CC one. I think by the time the second bag is opened it will be in its prime


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody tried these beans, they sound delicious!

https://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/decaf/decaf-maraba.html


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Jez H said:


> Anybody tried these beans, they sound delicious!
> 
> https://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/decaf/decaf-maraba.html


I haven't - but I don't like their standard decaf. That said - it was one of the first decent decafs I'd tried - but after a while I started noticing that burnt rubber smell/taste - and once I'd got it - I stopped tasting much else.

It won't stop me trying this though - especially if someone was to recommend it! Picking my way through some of those above first...

Like some others above - the missus only drinks decaf - and having reasonable decaf in the house allows me to have 1 or 2 extra coffee's a day and still stay within my current limits.

The best I've had so far this year was from Coleman Coffee Roasters http://www.colemancoffee.com/home/ who sell from the shop near Waterloo - but don't as yet have an online shop. I'd say it's medium roast - and has a bizarrely pleasant tomatoey nature.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Four weeks+ with the 'decaf' & to put it simply I'm back with the caffeine.

I had no known medical reason to give up coffee but I thought it might help my sleep pattern.

It hasn't!.

What actually happened it was ruining a very happy life style. I ceased looking forward to my coffee & became quite depressed & snappy.

In short not myself & a place where I did not want to be.

I found some pleasant tasting decaf but it was just that. No real pleasure.

So this week saw the return to some great coffee with the remaining decaf consigned to the freezer.

If I ever have to go back to it on real medical reasons,it's there waiting for me.

Don't often give up on things but the loss of caffeine had a very profound effect.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Four weeks+ with the 'decaf' & to put it simply I'm back with the caffeine.
> 
> I had no known medical reason to give up coffee but I thought it might help my sleep pattern.
> 
> ...


Shame Ron, as I am really enjoying decaf. I have not had a single complaint from any guests, in fact, I do not even tell them. I have tried a few different beans. The Hilltop offering was quite good but the CC Guatemalan I bang on about is simply outstanding. So, for me, I am drinking great coffee and sleeping well....!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Has this thread caused all the decaf to be out of stock? Just tried Hilltop (out of stock) the coffee compass Guatemalan is also out of stock. I have a decaf from square mile which is nice but was using a krups grinder, just got a decent grinder today and its almost finished so was looking to try another one. I was missing having a coffee after dinner but find now I cant have one even late afternoon or I'm awake half the night.

Any other suggestions?

p.s where's dfk? too quiet here now


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Workshop, one of the better decafs if not the best this year

https://workshopcoffee.com/collections/coffee/products/suaza-decaffeinated-espresso


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I like the Rave colombian but i dont know how it compares to others as i havent tried them. i was going to try this next https://www.adamsandrussell.co.uk/products/coffee/decaffeinated-mountain-water-process-1kg/


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Workshop one sounds nice, might give it a go for herself.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america/products/colombia-el-meridiano-rioblanco-sc-decaffeinated

beautiful!


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Workshop one sounds nice, might give it a go for herself.


it's amazing


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

This one from Square mile is really nice, just dialled it in on a decent grinder tonight, you'd hardly know it was decaff.

https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/decaf-espresso

Unfortunately it's almost done


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Coffee Compass currently have a decaf espresso blend that I'm loving at the moment; trying to cut down the caffeine later on in the day. But that doesn't mean I should go without coffee


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Coffee compass one was out of stock the other day


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> This one from Square mile is really nice, just dialled it in on a decent grinder tonight, you'd hardly know it was decaff.
> 
> https://shop.squaremilecoffee.com/products/decaf-espresso
> 
> Unfortunately it's almost done


I'm just going through a bag of this. It's pretty good. Hate having to drink decaf, especially when you've got a kilo of LSOL on the way


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

The workshop coffee always looks so good.

1kg of decaf now resting


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Be interested to hear how the workshop one is, I just got some from Avenue.

Does decaf still need rested for the same time as 'normal' coffee?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

this is my 2nd batch of the workshop, the 1st was was brilliant.

plan resting it for at least a week before I try it, but I seem to have in my mind that the 1st batch was great after 10 days.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Anybody used these chaps before?

https://www.decadentdecaf.com/


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Plumped for the new Hasbean Decaf. Their last one was tremendous:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/colombia-la-serrania-sc-decaffeinated-washed


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Jez H said:


> Anybody used these chaps before?
> 
> https://www.decadentdecaf.com/


I've just ordered a couple of bags of each bean to see what they're like, will report back!


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Phobic said:


> I've just ordered a couple of bags of each bean to see what they're like, will report back!


Excellent! Cheers Phobic. Looking forward to your findings!


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

I've had 200° decaf and wasnt impressed as it seemed overdeveloped for me, about to try coffee offinica's one as it sounds right up my street.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Was in contact with Coffee Compass earlier and have ordered some Guatemala Finca El Hato (which isn't on their website) thanks to @dfk41 for the heads up









Hopefully should be here either tomorrow or Saturday as I've only about a shot and a half left of the Carvetii decaf


----------

